# Drawing results



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

BVW said:


> So I may of learned something today after Bear hunting for the last 14 years... 2nd choice isn't really 2nd choice and it just drops you into that group with your points? I had 1 point and should of drawn Gwinn 3rd season with 1 point had 80% for second season and missed that. Valuable lesson not to try for a season that you are not positive you will get if you are willing to hunt the "2nd choice". Never knew?? I wasn't going to hunt until 3rd season anyway but figured I would put in for 2nd since I had a very good chance.. didn't know that would prevent me from drawing 3rd season.
> 
> View attachment 409587


Got it. I always apply Gwinn 3rd hunt. Since they have added a second choice I put that down as Gwinn 2nd hunt. Yeah, I know I won't get a 2nd, but I don't want it to screw up my third.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

So even with the increased tag allowance Baldwin is starting to have point creep. 

It sucks that our state didn’t pay attention to all the out west states that are a disaster from the point system. 

Point systems stink. They’re ok for the UP where you can draw a tag every few years but for the SLP it a bad idea.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Lumberman: What would work better?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Tilden Hunter said:


> I'm a little confused. Other than Drummond there is not a tag you couldn't have had.


Baldwin takes 13 + points to draw. It is insane ,we are over run by bears. I've seen six in one day in this area. Folks are getting tired of it fast.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Lumberman: What would work better?


What they do for Elk is better. So they longer you apply the better you chances. 

Or a simple drawing. 

The worse case scenario for the current system is you can apply for a lifetime and never have a chance to draw a tag. 

If there are more people in a particular point category then tags then every year it will take more and more points to draw.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Lumberman said:


> What they do for Elk is better. So they longer you apply the better you chances.
> 
> Or a simple drawing.
> 
> ...


I disagree, the current point system for Bear even in the Baldwin area you will draw a few times in your adult lifetime, the Elk system you got to be very lucky and chances are you will never get drawn in your lifetime.

First year you have a .0032% chance to draw 1 in 31000
If you applied for 100 years your chance is only about .3% or 1 in 300


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Got it. I always apply Gwinn 3rd hunt. Since they have added a second choice I put that down as Gwinn 2nd hunt. Yeah, I know I won't get a 2nd, but I don't want it to screw up my third.


I was confused by BVW’s post and your follow up left me just as confused. What point am I missing that you guys are discussing regarding the 2nd choice option?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I hope some of you guys who drew a Baldwin tag hunt around my area and help put a dent in these dog killers.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah sorry..i was a bit confused why I didn't draw my 2nd choice... 2nd choice is ONLY for left over tags in that zone... I didn't know that some how, despite it being in the hand book. 



Botiz said:


> I was confused by BVW’s post and your follow up left me just as confused. What point am I missing that you guys are discussing regarding the 2nd choice option?


----------



## the g1 (Mar 5, 2010)

I got a tag for red oak


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

jjlrrw said:


> I disagree, the current point system for Bear even in the Baldwin area you will draw a few times in your adult lifetime, the Elk system you got to be very lucky and chances are you will never get drawn in your lifetime.
> 
> First year you have a .0032% chance to draw 1 in 31000
> If you applied for 100 years your chance is only about .3% or 1 in 300


You do realize that’s because of the number of entries vs tags correct. Your chances at a Baldwin bear tag would be consistently better. 

IF they did Elk the way they do Bear you would need 178 points to get a tag. That’s a long wait. Lol.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

No tag for me or My hunting partner, In Red oakunit . Camp rack shack Out of 9 people 0 tags. We have bears all year long everywhere. Well to those you drew a tag good luck be safe.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Botiz said:


> I was confused by BVW’s post and your follow up left me just as confused. What point am I missing that you guys are discussing regarding the 2nd choice option?


For every particular hunt second choices are only filled only after all first choices are. If I had put the 2nd hunt as my first choice and the 3rd hunt as my second choice there would be a greater chance in this particular case of not getting a tag.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks I follow now. That’s how I read the regs but was confused as I thought you guys were saying something else. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Lumberman said:


> You do realize that’s because of the number of entries vs tags correct. Your chances at a Baldwin bear tag would be consistently better.
> 
> IF they did Elk the way they do Bear you would need 178 points to get a tag. That’s a long wait. Lol.


The two hunts, bear and elk are very different. IMO I don’t think either system would work for both, so I think the DNR got it right.

If the current Elk point system was used for bear, I agree with you we would have consistently better odds, first year ~3% for a draw compared to elk ~.003%. Based on the number of tags and people applying when they started the point system in 2000 your odds the first year would have been ~3% and it would increase but still take 20 years for the odds reach 10%, it would actually take longer depending on how many new people applied each. With the current bear point system, you will receive a tag 3 – 4 times in a lifetime, you just don’t have that low percentage of a chance each year.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the way bear is set up. You can hunt pretty much every year if you want to, or you can wait and plan for a certain year or 2 timeframe in the more distant future. Any other way you couldn't do that.

Not enough elk permits to go around to do different than what is set up already.


----------



## otterc (Mar 20, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> I like the way bear is set up. You can hunt pretty much every year if you want to, or you can wait and plan for a certain year or 2 timeframe in the more distant future. Any other way you couldn't do that.
> 
> Not enough elk permits to go around to do different than what is set up already.


I agree sureshot. i like the way it is set up also. Bear hunting done right is a lot of work. Most people do not realize how much time and work goes into a successful hunt. In the past ten years my three sons and I each took a nice bear (all boars). Three of the four hunts were dyo. I purposely staggered the hunts so every couple of years we could go on a bear hunt. Two the the bears were in Red Oak, one was Gladwin, and last years was Baldwin.


----------



## Nik (Apr 13, 2017)

Newberry 3rd session first bear hunt


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

stickbow shooter said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it took me 16 -17 points to draw Baldwin. There are a bunch of guys with 13 + points putting in.


Took me 15 for Baldwin permit, that was 5 years ago


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Baraga second hunt.


----------



## TommyV (Jun 20, 2014)

Newberry third hunt. Rugsteaks are hopefully in my future.


----------



## Larry ex (Oct 25, 2017)

jsbowman said:


> I was successful drawn for Red Oak! Now the preparation really begins. This will be my first ever bear hunt, and I plan on using my recurve.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk





jsbowman said:


> I was successful drawn for Red Oak! Now the preparation really begins. This will be my first ever bear hunt, and I plan on using my recurve.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


How many points did it take you


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I had 8 points. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Fool'em said:


> Drew Baraga 2nd hunt this season. Not crazy about the new start dates as I will loose a day of hunting. I can only do 1 week this year so I can do 2 weeks in Montana next year.
> 
> Hope the old man drew his tag. Bear camp just wouldn’t be the same without him there.


Dad drew his 3rd hunt Baraga tag! He will come up to camp for my hunt and stay on to hunt after me. We will be southwest of Baraga along a river and if nothing else feeding some nighttime bears and eating fresh grilled grouse. 
Bear camp , my favorite time of year


----------



## wojowalleye (Mar 22, 2007)

wojowalleye said:


> Just drawn for gladwin area, first bear hunt also. Was offered cabin in baraga last year and would have first hunt but wanted to wait and get a tag for our own dirt me and wife a couple almost 2 years ago.


Thanks all that liked this 
I’m so excited family is having fun doing research and trying to make a hunt dream come true and then hopefully kids will still want to when they are old enough to draw and I can help


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Red Oak for me. The bear in my profile picture is a target for sure. Pretty familiar with him as we caught him the last day of season last year for the second time. Hoping he wintered well and is back in the area come training season. I'm looking forward to being the guy behind the gun this year!


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

With 8 points going in with Newberry I was not successful. Glad I didn't stockpile bait this year.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Sounds like Newberry is becoming a tough draw.


----------

